# SSRI+Lamotrigine/Lamictal



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Anyone on this medication combo?... gonna seek psychiatric treatment for my DP as it’s been 7 years now and my hope that someday I’ll just “snap out of it” is pretty much gone. Realistically I should of sought treatment years ago. Anyway I read somewhere that 46% of patients with DP responded to this combo with a 30% or more reduction on the clinical depersonalization scale. So there’s a 50/50 chance this works then theoretically. What dose though for each?


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Also does anyone know how these two meds work synergistically?


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Where said:


> From what I can tell, there's a very limited amount of research on DP. A serotonin antidepressant and lamotrigine combination was found to be more successful than lamotrigine by itself, but studies are too small to call conclusive evidence.
> 
> The logic in using lamotrigine is that is has an opposite effect to ketamine, a dissociative which causes depersonalization. Serotonin antidepressants are used on many people with DP because many of them are depressed and anxious.


Any supplements that may mimic the effects of Lamotrigine on ketemine?


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

PeaceSeeker said:


> Any supplements that may mimic the effects of Lamotrigine on ketemine?


In principle, what lamotrigine does is it inhibits the release of a particular neurotransmitter in the brain called glutamate. So in theory, anything that is a glutamate antagonist should act like lamotrigine, but in reality no supplement will mimic what a strong pharmaceutical drug would offer, not to mention that lamotrigine's exact mechanism of action is not well understood.

That being said there is a supplement called *NAC* (N-acetyl-cysteine) which is thought to regulate levels of glutamate. This supplement is gaining a lot of traction due to its therapeutic use for other mental health disorders [link].

Lithium, as well as iodine and boron, can assist also in lowering glutamate [link]. But you shouldn't just supplement these arbitrarily because an excess of these may cause another imbalance. A healthy diet is in my opinion a better option to making sure you are getting all the micronutrients you need.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

PeaceSeeker said:


> Any supplements that may mimic the effects of Lamotrigine on ketemine?


"CBD significantly augmented the activating effects of ketamine, as measured by the activation subscales of the BPRS. However, CBD also showed a non-significant trend to reduce ketamine-induced depersonalization, as measured by the CADSS.

CONCLUSION:

These data describe a complex pattern of psychopharmacologic interactions between CBD and ketamine at the doses of each agent studied in this experiment."

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21062637

Many studies in medicine cannot be replicated -it might be close to 50% and when looking at depersonalisation research some trails is likely affected by that too.


----------

